# De Rosa sloping geometry



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I can't work out the effective top tubes of De Rosa's sloping geometry. They publish 45 cm seat tube with an actual 52cm top tube, but don't have a measurement for the effective top tube like other manufacturers do. The next size up is 48 st and 54.5 actual tt which I think is too big for me as I have owned a regular 52 with 53.5 tt which was perfect.

I suppose if 48/54.5 is too big then I really have no choice but I'd still like to know how much stem I'm likely to need.

I hope my post makes sense. Can anyone help as I'm looking at a choice of NOS aluminium De Rosa frames for really cheap. I don't need anymore bikes (just sold a Merak HF so I have funds) but I can't help myself for the price and I always need, yes need, a project to keep me sane.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I've worked it out. Misread their diagrams in which the actual top tube measurements were er... actually the effective top tube measurements. The drawings i initially saw were too small and unclear, but ive found a 2003 catalogue and all is revealed.


----------

